# Warriors @ Raptors, Dec. 17th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-warriors-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0090.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1218.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0908.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0671.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1005.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........1:00 EST, SportsNet_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="550" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 24 -- 17 December 2006​Warriors (12-12) @ Raptors (9-14)
_A crowd-pleasing home win over the rival New Jersey Nets pushed the Toronto Raptors into second in the Atlantic Division, a half game behind the Nets and Boston Celtics. Toronto looks to win its third game straight Sunday afternoon at the Air Canada Centre before heading out on a four-game Western road trip that has bad news written all over it. Don Nelson's Golden State Warriors dropped their last game Friday night in Phoenix, with Boris Diaw notching his fifth career triple-double. The Warriors bested the Raptors earlier this year in Oakland, a game in which Chris Bosh had 23 points and 22 rebounds but the Warriors outscored the Raptors thanks in large to the 12 assists dished out by Baron Davis. The Raptors will be without Chris Bosh for the fifth game in a row and Fred Jones, suffering from a bruise on his calf, is a game-time decision. The festivities begin at 1 PM on Rogers SportsNet and the Fan590.com_​</td></table>​


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

My first game of the season. Hopefully they imporved from their last matchup...*cough* Ford *cough*...


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

My frist game of the season too. Let's hope the raps have a great game like todays


----------



## VCdunkking (Nov 22, 2006)

We will win
cuz freddy jones is injured
i am glad he is not playing 
so joey graham and mo pete will get more minute
freddy jones sux!!!
in everything


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

Bdiddy vs T.j could be a sweet matchup but ford sucked last time we played againts the warriors , i hope the raptors can play better deffence this time because the last time these two teams played was a horrible deffencive display by the raps.

(sorry about my bad english  )


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

about time Graham is starting, good rebounder good trailer to finish plays decent jumpshot needs work on ballhandeling.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm just worried about our perimeter defence. Golden State always seems to scorch us from the three point range.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

scary game, could really go either way


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raptors are 6-2 when AirJordan™ is watching them, so I guess I'm sort of good luck. I'll be flipping between this game and some NFL games tomorrow, got nothing else to do since I've got strep throat. We have to use whatever momentum we have to take this game before heading out West. I have a feeling Bargnani will break out again...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

yo, on here cuz the warrior one isn't up yet. good luck tomorrow...when's bosh coming back? he destroyed us last time but at least we won. if he's not back maybe golden state finally wins one on the damn road. toronto seems to be coming into their own...or at least looking like they should in the atlantic. hope it's an exciting game...i'm a raptors fan too cuz my aunt lives in toronto and when the raps first joined the league my aunt sent me a raptor sweater when i was like in 5th grade or so. plus bosh is on my fantasy team...which is why i wanna know when he comes back if i should play him during the xmas week. 

see ya tomorrow.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

for some reason, the warriors always go crazy on us...although I'm feeling a win, especially after my 20th birthday!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> for some reason, the warriors always go crazy on us...although I'm feeling a win, especially after my 20th birthday!


Happy B-day and Go Raptors!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> for some reason, the warriors always go crazy on us...although I'm feeling a win, especially after my 20th birthday!


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy happy birthday!

No I'm not!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

VCdunkking said:


> We will win
> cuz freddy jones is injured
> i am glad he is not playing
> so joey graham and mo pete will get more minute
> ...



worst post ive ever seen on bbb.net


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> worst post ive ever seen on bbb.net


Stick around, y-y-y-y-y'ain't seen n-n-n-n-nothin' yet.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Even though he shouldn't have taken that last shot, Ford is playing really well right now.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ So is Bargnani. He's got 8 points and 3 boards so far.

Raps leading it 34-28 after 1.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I feel jealous of the guys at this game. This is fantastic action.

TJ Ford with 8 first quarter assists and two steals. B-Diddy is a sloppy ball handler, TJ can take advantage of him this game.

Biedrins with seven first quarter rebounds. Guy is a hustler.

Looking forward to the rest of this game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, Bargnani with a fancy layup, count it and a foul.
I really like the pace of this game so far.

37-28 Raps.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pop em like skittles, MoPete for threeeee! Raps up by 10.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This game is sweet. So nice to watch after seeing stagnant teams like New Jersey and Orlando.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Lol, Bargnani with a fancy layup, count it and a foul.
> I really like the pace of this game so far.
> 
> 37-28 Raps.


Career game in the makng for bargnani? Maybe he'll pull a Villanueva, 48 with Bosh out, although that situation was a bit more dramatic.

Bargnani and those two free throws though... Its a good thing he hit that third

They're shooting the 3 really well, I just hope they don't let it get to them. Otherwise, they'll start jacking up far shots and let the Warriors go on a run. Its happened quite often in the past


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago--the magic is real!

Jose Calderon eats up the Warriors.

44-32


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago with 4 blocks in the half. Wow, he is doing well!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MoPete for threeeee! Bargnani w/ a rejection on the other side of the court! This is gonna be a great ball game folks.....Easily a 110+ point game for the Raps...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Very exciting game so far.

Important, too. We can pull ahead of the Nets with a win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I LOVE the way we are playing today.

Big energy on both ends.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I LOVE the way we are playing today.
> 
> Big energy on both ends.


AND we're learning to play without Bosh


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ with the nice lay-up and one. He has 9 assists this half.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I LOVE the way we are playing today.


If only we could play like this day in, day out....:sigh:

TJ Ford with a nice runner, got hacked, he'll shoot one. He makes it.

57-45 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps trailed-off in the last few minutes, but we'll have the lead coming into the second half. Hopefully we won't come out flat as we have a habit of doing. Get the RedBull into them, Sam.

TJ with a double-double in the half of 11 points and 10 assists with 0 turnovers.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, those LeBron James commercials are wicked. The diving board one cracks me up every time. Tuck and roll!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Also, those LeBron James commercials are wicked. The diving board one cracks me up every time. Tuck and roll!


Yea, but the funniest commercial is still the one that plays on The Score for NBA.com's Fantasy Basketball. It's the one with Carter and Kidd with Carter saying "If he goes, I go" and the GM says "Steve Nash just got available," Carter looks over at Kidd and says "Sorry Man"... You've probably seen it, it was a while ago that I saw it, so I don't remember all the words exactly. 

I'd be annoyed at the fact that I'm not at this game if I didn't have tickets to the Suns game. 

What do you think the lineup will be to start the half?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker with the nice shot.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

where is Bargs? PUT HIM BACK IN!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Garbo with a threeeeeeee! Courtesy of Ford.

83-75 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Warriors aren't going away. Raps need to make a big run and end all hope for the Oakland boys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The pace of this game is awesome. Raps still clinging to a 7-11 point lead.

Monta Ellis is a good player but haven't seen much from him besides scoring.

Good to see Rasho getting big minutes (again).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Some great lines after 3 Q's.

Bargnani - 18 Minutes, 15 Pts, 6 Rebounds, 5 Blocks.

Ford - 15 pts, 45% Shooting, 13 ASTS, 0 Turnovers

Rasho - `8 Min, 13 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk

Mo-Pete - 18 Minutes, 19 pts, 7-10. 5 threes, 5 reb


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bargnani is just flirting with a double-double. He's got 18 pts, 9 boards and 6 blocks. Come on Raps, let's not let this game slip away now...

By the way, it's not too late to join 'The Official Andrea Bargnani Fan Club'... PM AirJordan™ to join!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Bargnani is a rebound short of his first NBA double-double 


Edit: Air-Jordan beat me to it by a second or two


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OMG WHERE IS BARGNANI!?!?!?!?! Jeez...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

2 minutes left, Raptors barely hanging on to the lead, Mitch calls a timeout... holy crap, put the man in!!!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Without MAg we are risking to lose..**** MITCHELL!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mo and Bargnani should be closing the game out for the Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yo, give the ball to MoPete! Give him an iso, let him ice off the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

At least TJ made his free throw. Crazy statline today, 16 points 14 assists.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, it's safe to say:

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Jorge played like a leader today..


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Alright, it's safe to say:
> 
> Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!


Never know, Baron Davis could pull a T-Mac


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Jose Calderon is on the floor holding his back...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jose being carried out on a stretcher. It didnt' look thaaat bad, need another replay.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This isn't good, he's being stretchered off...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Not yet...
> 
> Jose being carried out on a stretcher. It didnt' look thaaat bad, need another replay.


I'am sure its just a percussion but your right it didn't look that serious


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like more than just a precausion... Jose's crying and he's still on the ground. Looks like he might have lost consciousness.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

sucks that this happened right at the end of the game


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bargnani gets his double-double!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

See what I mean, when Bargnani comes in good things happen.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Jose being carried out on a stretcher. It didnt' look thaaat bad, need another replay.


Back's are sensitive though, even a small crack in the wrong place could be hurting him a lot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yo, we're screwed at point guard now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ss03 said:


> Back's are sensitive though, even a small crack in the wrong place could be hurting him a lot.


True, true, let's just hope this stays a one-time thing.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Garbo looks real concerned hes shook just look at his face


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yo, we're screwed at point guard now.


Well hopefully Ford can play well for 36-38 minutes for a while, and Derrick Martin can put in 12-15 quality minutes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The brace and the stretcher are both probably precautionary. If his back is hurt they don't want to risk aggravating it more by having him carried out.

Well that is certainly a horrible damper on what was an exciting Raptors home win. Hope Jose is alright.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree Garbo looks really concerned and hopefully that Calderon will be fine, and won't be a lot of time. A lot of players are running to the locker room right now, aren't really happy because of the win. Don't get me wrong their glad they got the win, but they got something more important on there minds right now and that's the status of Jose Calderon.

Now the Raptors won the game 120-115, great game from Bargnani got is first double double, and he also got six blocks which is very impressive he also only played 25 minutes. There where also six players in the Raptors team that had more then 10 points which is very good to see. T.J Ford finished with a double double as well, and Mo Pete was also impressive.

Also this win is against a West team, which the Raptors only won once against this year, and that was against the Hornets. Hopefully they can continue. 

This win is also very impressive because they played without two of there main players in Chris Bosh and Fred Jones. 

That's three in a row now, lets keep going. Go Raptors Go.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking at the replay, it looks like he twisted his back and landed hard or something, I don't know......hope he is alright though...


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

Sweet , raptors win again 3 in a row:yay: , i hope jose is fine. now after the raptors won their game LETS GO EAGLES


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ka-Bosh said:


> I agree Garbo looks really concerned and hopefully that Calderon will be fine, and won't be a lot of time. A lot of players are running to the locker room right now, aren't really happy because of the win. Don't get me wrong their glad they got the win, but they got something more important on there minds right now and that's the status of Jose Calderon.
> 
> Now the Raptors won the game 120-115, great game from Bargnani got is first double double, and he also got six blocks which is very impressive he also only played 25 minutes. There where also six players in the Raptors team that had more then 10 points which is very good to see. T.J Ford finished with a double double as well, and Mo Pete was also impressive.
> 
> ...


The Raps only had one win against the West last year?


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> The Raps only had one win against the West last year?


He said this year, I think you misread.

I actually read it that way at first too though


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

speedythief said:


> The Raps only had one win against the West last year?


He probably means this season of 2006-2007


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually, he said they had only one win against the west THIS year.
That was scary for Jose.
Good win though.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

That was gut-wrenching to watch. =( I hope that Jose recovers quickly from that fall and will be back out playing with the team very very soon.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah, I misread, excuse me.

Hopefully we'll get two more on this road trip.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hopefully Jose's injury is muscular - back spasms/cramp. I know I've twisted my back the wrong way and had it seize up before. Does anyone know if you can "slip a disc" with such an innocent looking mishap?

Great win. I fell asleep for some of the 3rd quarter but the guys got great offensive production, really clicking and playing with energy.

Andrea has come so far since the beginning of the season. 18 points, 10 rebounds and 6 blocks? Amazing. 

Monta Ellis. What a second round steal. We didn't pick ahead of GS to get Ukic did we?


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

It's all good man, I know I am not the best writer. Anyways, now it's time to concentrate on the next game, against one of the best teams in the West. The suns have won 14 straight games which is remarkable( we celebrate because Raptors won three straight game) This game won't have much defense it will be pretty much a slug fest, which should be really entertaining. Hopefully Bargnani will have another superb game, because we will need everyone to be on there A game, to at least have a chance to win this game.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Dam.. Did Ya'll Hear Chuck? Hes Like Garbo & Jose Were Suppose To Bring Their Wives On This West Coast Road Trip - I Feel Sorry For Jose Man, Lets Hope His OK!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Monta Ellis. What a second round steal. We didn't pick ahead of GS to get Ukic did we?


No, Ukic went 41, Ellis 40.

We were interested in Ellis but I don't know if we would've taken him at 41.

Ellis reminded me of Devin Harris out there today.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Good win.

I hope Calderon is alright.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Darrick Martin now has to step up his game


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Where's Derrick Dial at?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Or Jermaine Jackson?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Ka-Bosh said:


> It's all good man, I know I am not the best writer. Anyways, now it's time to concentrate on the next game, against one of the best teams in the West. The suns have won 14 straight games which is remarkable( we celebrate because Raptors won three straight game) This game won't have much defense it will be pretty much a slug fest, which should be really entertaining. Hopefully Bargnani will have another superb game, because we will need everyone to be on there A game, to at least have a chance to win this game.


lets be honest were gonna get hammered by the suns


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> lets be honest were gonna get hammered by the suns


You never know. The Suns are bound to snap their winning streak sometime.
Hope it is against us.
:biggrin:


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Good game all around


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Morris Peterson had 23 points and T.J. Ford added 21 points and 14 assists to lead the Raptors to a 120-115 win Sunday over the Golden State Warriors.

Looks like I missed another great performance from T.j.!:clap:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's good to see they finally shot well behind the arch. 10 for 20.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> lets be honest were gonna get hammered by the suns


Even if we're all on our a games? I don't think so man. Plus Stoudemire's been in mad foul trouble all season long, there's a chance we'd be playing a good chunk of the game without him in it at all.


----------

